# NP203 Swap for NP205



## 76ChevKid (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Guys, 
I'm new on here. I have a very important question. I have a 1976 Chevrolet 1/2 ton with a 400 sb, TH350, and NP203. It also has a 4" Inch lift (along with a few more "goodies") My question is will a NP205 from a 4 speed Manual swap to my TH350? Any help is great, as I have access to a NP205, just unsure as to if it will fit.
ThAnKs,
Cory


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You will need to know all the details on the 205 (like input spline count,etc) to find out if you can find the adapter to bolt it into your truck.I don't believe the manual trans 205 will work without mods.

Unless your really hardcore wheeling,the 203 is plently strong.It is a fair bit of work to swap in a 205,are you sure you really need it ?


----------



## 76ChevKid (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I kind of want to get rid of the 203, because right now, the 4wd isn't working but I have a guy working on it. He said if nothing else to find out what I need and We'll swap in a 205. I didn't know about it. I have the manual hub conversion so it's not in 4wd. As far as strenght, I guess it'll handle 300+ hp. Thats what i figure the 400 sb is making. Would adding an adapter make a weak (er) link in the drivetrain? Thanks for all the help. What else besides the adapter would I need? I am going to enjoy being on this list. Thanks
Cory
'76 Chevy 1/2 Ton 4x4 LWB
400 Small Block, TH 350


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

An adapter is needed for most trans to transfer case mounting.The factory uses one,and some are also used for the crossmember mount.

You need the correct adapter that will match your TH350 to your NP205.There are several different input types on the 205's,so you will need the correct case to make it work.

Go here www.advanceadapters.com to see what's available,and what input spline case you will need.

I still think it would be cheaper and easier to keep and repair or replace your NP203.If it has a part time kit installed (which it should if it's got hubs),then it has probably burnt up the rear of the case,where the shift assy is for 4WD.Get a used case,and keep it full time,or repair yours back to original.These cases need the chain turning to keep them oiled,and the part time kit disconnects the chain,and they burn up.

I had it happen to several of our trucks,and have since bought used cases (all original full time),and rebuilt them.The cases were like $150.00 CDN and $75.00 for the rebuild kit.The chain was another $75.00,but the chains don't really stretch much,and can be reused.They have been just fine for the last few years.

I actually prefer them over a NP205,because in 4WD,you have the differential action,which prevents driveline windup,and is easier to drive,and easier on the truck.If you really need extra traction,just pull it back into 4 LOC and away you go.They also shift on the fly a lot better than a 205.

If you have a hard time finding a used case,let me know,and I'll see if I can round one up cheap for ya.


----------



## 76ChevKid (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, sorry such a long time a reply. Have been on vacation. Thanks alot, all the info helps alot. Thanks again
Cory


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Hope you enjoyed your vacation,I could use one about now 

If you need any more info,just let me know.


----------



## 76ChevKid (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey, I am almost positive that the problem is the shifting linkage from the lever in the cab to the transfer case. If anyone can in point me in the right direction in obtaining one of these i would greatly help.
Cory


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's a link to the adjustment procedure and a diagram of the 203 shifter.

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/images/203shiftdiagram.jpg

~Chuck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You may want to check the linkage for wear too,as if it is badly worn then you'll never get it adjusted right.Use lots of grease,and make sure everything is free.


----------



## redneckbogger (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Cory. are you using your truck for mud bogging the 203 is geared much lower than the 205 i did the swap last year my 203 was done it had the part time kit in it its a nice tcase but twice the weight . i bought the adapter from a used parts store cost me $160 can. im running 456 gears so i wasnt to woried about the higher gears in the t case . good luck with your truck. Richard


----------



## redneckbogger (Aug 4, 2003)

cory i should have read your post more clasley . the addapter i bought from the used parts was for a 350 t case not the 400. richard


----------

